# Best purchases you have ever made...



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

How about the opposite from the other thread. What in your opinion do you think the is best purchase you have ever made? :smile:


----------



## scoutskipper (Aug 11, 2005)

Fisher heavy steel and cast iron wood burning stove
Foodsaver Pro


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Bank of America stock at $2.40 sold at $15 paid off my student loans!!!!
Extended warranty from Jared.
Humminbid 1197.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

Wedding Ring

2009 Chevy Crew Cab 4WD, used. Drove a Camaro before that, and my wife has a Cobalt. When we travel, we usually pack coolers, fishing gear, dog, etc IN THE COBALT, and we rarely spend a weekend at home. The ease of loading and travelling is worth way more than the check I write each month.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

well it was in the bario barreto --oops thats another story--got lots of great buys like a 2 year old truck stickered fer 37k new it had 22k miles got it fer 16k crew cab 5.4 loaded


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Condoms-LOL


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

This is easy.

The $200 +/- I paid for the towbar to haul the Jeep behind a Dodge diesel to the coast.

now on the second truck Jeep is still there.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

my house and lot.

being out of work and having everything i own totally paid for is the best insurance i ever bought.
value has gone up fourfold to boot.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

$5 dollar hot n readys


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

The engagement ring for my wife!!!! (suk-up)
Every single case of beer I have ever bought!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ralph7 said:


> *my house and lot*.
> 
> being out of work and having everything i own totally paid for is the best insurance i ever bought.
> value has gone up fourfold to boot.


You and me, Ralph.. This 'double-wide' is appraised at about eleven times what I paid for it 40 years ago....:biggrin:


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

1994 Z-71 that I lifted and drove for years. I had more fun in, around or on the tailgate of that truck then most folks do at seaworld.


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

Tannerite


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Sig P229..Been wearing it on my hip for 18 years now..


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

My shallow sport 21V


----------



## dsjones21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Lasik Vision Surgery


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

A donkey, three carrots, one pair tube socks, and a window from a 72 pinto. I can't tell you what it was all for but I can tell you it was a heck of a night :biggrin:


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Of course, I feel obligated to say the wedding ring I placed of my pretty trophy wife's finger 45 years ago. But, also, in 1974, I bought a 4 month old German Shorthair Pointer that I trained and finished by myself. She was my faithful companion for 17 yrs. and I still miss her. So, I guess, if you put those 2 things together, I really have been able to buy love.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

1. Engagement Ring

2. Pebble Beach green fee

3. 870

4. Rio de Janeiro hang gliding pass

5. Gascon Malbec wine


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

You can't buy love.....................
















































but......you can rent it.


----------



## jd99problems (Sep 20, 2009)

EXTENZE.....schwiiiiiiinnnnnggg!


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

To 007 you can't but love but you pay for it every day !!!!!


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh yea married 32 years------------------


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Deke
Each Emerson knife I own.
Beretta Silver Mallard
Pella Clothing- waterproof outer gear


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Garage sale in Oklahoma. 2--calcutta 50s, 2 green curados, 1 gold chronarch sf, 1 calais, all on all star or gloomis rods $100 Priceless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

State Farm Insurance. After Ike it paid for itself for many years to come.


----------



## Team MirrOlure (Jan 24, 2009)

06' flounder boat ,built by Portland marine, from this guy. bought it in 08' w/ 14 hrs for $11,000. Portland wanted $27,000 for the same 08' model!


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

the house I bought for my family and now it is a home!
sorry guys but the truth hurts!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I was going to say my 27K 1998 F-150 4X4 I just rolled 188K miles on the way home from work tonight that has only required an alternator, A/C, a couple coil wires, & a few brake jobs. Truth is...the $100 bill I spent on the dinner at Pappasitos & comedy show I took my wife out with on our first date was the best investment I ever made. :wink:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

1993 Z-71, bought it off the lot new $12,999 sold it last year for $5500


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

My new revo premier and kailuum rod weights less than 10 ounces and can chunk it all day, my grind tackle stringer with quick release float, oh and my benelli nova that I paid 299$ for brand new and put it thru 4 years of 30 plus day a season duck hunting...


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

House...got a good deal on it.
8kW generator the morning before Ike...and filled up the truck on the way home...Gas for days...(Already had beer and ice...priorities!:biggrin
My daughter....TOTAL take home prices for pregnancy and delivery...$25!....Though she's made up for that since...(and just today she started driver's ed...:spineyes


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

A Remington 700 in 243 I bought from Rudy Grigar complete with scope for $200, best deal I think I ever made.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

A Pitbull


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Car insurance.....hey, I'm a woman driver.


----------



## jeffro390 (Nov 13, 2009)

the 17+ mobile homes i bought from dumb arse lenders, who don't know how to do credit checks. I paid about .30cents on the dollar and either seller finance them for 12% with a 10% down payment or rent them out for between $350-$550 per month. 30-40% capital utilization rate.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

2010 king ranch F250........getting 21+ mpg with some mods


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I think, paying for bachelor's degrees for both of my kids. Each was less than the cost of a new truck, and should last much longer. Seeing your kids become adults you like to be around, priceless!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Shiner 101
New Ping irons
Charlies Custom Rods
Every Vacation


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

dsjones21 said:


> Lasik Vision Surgery


Mine also


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Twenty years ago, Two guaranteed Texas tomorrow fund college tuition contracts for my two sons. No tuition bills to pay.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Table Saw
Sawzall
Skill Saw
Band Saw
Rotary Hammer Drill
Sheetrock Screw Gun
Nail gun
Staple gun
Air Compressor
60 sheets 1/2in plywood
216 8.5 x 12 Hardiplank
22 2x4 treated studs
32 rolls R-13 insulation
12 rolls 30wt tarpaper
15 gals Sherwin Williams Duration
2 boxes 2 3/8in screw shank Duofast Nails
1 box 3in screw shank Duofast nails
1 paint brush
:spineyes:





and before all this a,....

Wedding Ring


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Lasik


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Divorce Lawyer...


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Fishnut said:


> Divorce Lawyer...


X2!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

NO doubt, wedding ring.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Bosch Jig Saw by far the finest power tool I have ever owned


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Lasik Eye Surgery X2


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Every political bribe I've ever paid. J/K

My best purchases ever have to be my undergraduate and graduate degrees.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Remington 870 w/synthetic stock(all black)-the first gun I ever bought on the day I turned 18.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Fishnut said:


> Divorce Lawyer...


x3 on the divorce!!!

also bougt a toyota celica for $100.00 put $63.00 in to it and sold it for $1000.00:brew:


----------



## davidle (Jul 19, 2010)

My Engel cooler- it keeps ice the longest I have ever seen.


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

16 ga shotgun shell reloader - bought it for $25 at garage sale, sold it for $365 on ebay.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Best purchase ever?

Para Commander parachute with Lo Po reserve mounted behind neck.

Immediately gave me the ability to do stand up landings, hit dead centers in tournaments, track horrizontally on a 45 deg angle while in free fall with the smooth frontal area.

Also kept me from reporting to work on Mondays on crutches from sprained anke(s).


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

fwoodwader said:


> Remington 870 w/synthetic stock(all black)-the first gun I ever bought on the day I turned 18.


I made the exact same purchase on my 18th birthday. It's a great gun and even though I have bought many more shotguns since then, it still holds a special place in my safe. I've been thinking of turning it into a tactical home defense weapon since I don't hunt with it anymore.

I would say the best purchases I have ever made was every gun and fishing rod/reel combo, never once have I had buyer's remorse over a single one of those purchases.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

2010 Xterra Off Road. It gets me where I want to go.


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*truth..?*



Fishnut said:


> Divorce Lawyer...


This makes me think of one of my best buddies famous sayings:

"You know why divorce costs so much..............? Cause it's worth it!"

I hope to never have that apply to me - but to him, it makes sense.

As far as my best purchase - it has to be my 24' Outback Center Console or our in-ground swimming pool. Many, many friend and family good times in and around both.


----------



## stxhunter23 (May 22, 2009)

New AC installed last week

Crown/Vodka on fridays when headed to the coast or ranch


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

iPhone


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Hard for me to think of just one thing. As far as enjoyment, use, and the good times I've gotten from it, I'd have to say my boats and fishing camp. I simply cannot put a price on all the grand times I've had. I feel like a millionaire when I watch that sunset out there. I'd say my college education is my most valued asset, but that was free.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Mickey Mantle baseball card bought for $10.00 (1st grade)

(5) PS3's bought when they came out... Sold each for twice what I paid for them (Thx Ebay)

the Gator-Tail...


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

New 1965 Ford Mustang standard shift with air...

$3,000 drive out...

Never see that kind of thing again...


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

My choc lab Dixie. A steal at $300! Best danged bird dog ever.

And I also got all the furniture in my house for $2000 from this Rice University professor that had to move to London on little notice. Prob $15K worth of stuff. Not bad.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

On the 14th day of January 2008 I purchased on of them Divorces. Best think I ever got.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

been a whole lot of 'em, as we all have...
but that boat sure is nice to have...and all the fishing gear and experiences acrued the last 2 years...

and the kinder amps anti-feedback pedal for harmonica players allows me to run a bullet mic into a guitar amp and crank it to 10 with no feedback...take that, guitar players!

and Cowboy, our beloved beast...that dog is part human and he knows it...acts like he's waaaaay above the other lower 3 dogs we have...


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

stxhunter23 said:


> New AC installed last week
> 
> Crown/Vodka on fridays when headed to the coast or ranch


Crown mixed with vodka? Now THATS a drink right there.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

My first SIG Sauer, and each one after
My first bottle of Del Maguey Mezcal, still waiting to buy the second
My first Tacoma (Pre-Fender) acoustic PKK40 all Koa, $800 used


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

trashcanslam said:


> Crown mixed with vodka? Now THATS a drink right there.


You should try a 200 proof snowshoe, chilled wild turkey and 100 proof Rumple Minz 50/50 with a few ice chips...... one will knock you on yer arse!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bought 2 new pairs of work (dress) shoes for $89 last night, retail is $70/pr. The store had to order them and the clerk entered them in the computer wrong. When she caught her mistake she just said "oh well" and sent the order.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

My Honda stuff. Lawnmower, generator, 4-wheeler, motorcycles and cars. 
All have been good purchases. To bad they don't make a heavy duty truck.


----------



## Tripletime (Nov 2, 2005)

Bought a NIV Bible when I was 14 yrs old. Best purchase I have ever made... it has saved me from doing stupid stuff and brought me back to my senses more often than I can count. It has taught me to be a better husband, father, brother, son, and friend. Priceless if you ask me... :smile:


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Hired a public adjuster to review some foundation damage that the adjuster for the insurance company said was not sewer failure related. My adjuster said that it was and the insurance company ended up spending 20K to level the house and repaint the inside where the drywall was cracked.
Best $350 I ever spent.


----------



## TOUTTROUT (May 15, 2006)

Wedding ring for my wife, sorry boys, would do it all again !


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

Viagra and Cialis..... Yeah, I tried them both. And they both work.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

jimmybobcat said:


> Viagra and Cialis..... Yeah, I tried them both. And they both work.


Cialis has a longer window of opportunity.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

3 years of extra State service time, now I can retire in 2 years with a decent pension, and I was able to use 401 money before it went down the drain.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

wicked weasel garments for my wife..............daaayyyum!

google it!


----------



## Agdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

At the Lowes in Crosby and walked up to the side walk sale. Manager ask if i wanted to buy a table full of irrigation equipment (all Rain Bird with some orbit) asked how much and to my surprise he said $100. Of course I jumped on it and had to give them 2hrs to scan everything to check out. By the end of it, got $3800 worth of irrigation supplies for $100. 


I had over 75- 3/4" valves 25- 1" valves and well over 600 heads. I have only used/given away about 27 valves and 40 heads.


----------



## jimmybobcat (Aug 6, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> Cialis has a longer window of opportunity.


Yeah. But it don't take me that long. I use Cialis for the weekends. Viagra during the week. :spineyes:


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Free with a little work*

Sobriety. I'm not scared of any sunrise anymore.

Now put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

$200 for a 1966 Ford Mustang from the neighbor lady who lived across the street. She said "it quit working", took a battery with me when I paid her the 200. Put the battery in & drove off.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

(1) House in Rockport on Key Allegro in 1992 for $100K sold last year $350K.

(2) 2 cases of 12 gauge dove loads at Oshmans on I-10 for $3.99 each as clerk didnt know there was 10 boxes in each case.

(3) General Electric stock $9.00/share

(4) 2006 4 ATV 20 hours on it. 

(5) 2002 Massey Ferguson diesel tractor 231S with frontend loader with only 300 hours on it.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

79 CJ5 bought it for $1500

Drove it 2 years with zero problems, put about 10k miles on it.

Sold it for $2500, kinda wish I kept it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Buying a new 06 Ford Ranger after many years of buy junk from Fred Fincher. The truck has been bullet proof so far.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Internet Divorce kit.....199.00 plus filing fee and court cost.

Divorce for less than 350.00 from wife #2

I spent that per hour for the divorce from wife #1


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*2 tickets to Wrigley*

Went last week with long time friend. An awesome experience for someone who grew up seeing Wrigley field from a television every afternoon.


----------



## gunnut (Aug 3, 2004)

Retainer for attorney, for my now exwife
Wedding ring for the wonderful and amazing wife I have now


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

1. Wedding ring for wife and cheap co-pays for both kids at the hospital.
2. Browning Citori OU (still my favorite gun)
3. Waterloo Slam Mag and 50MG
4. Smoker off craigslist that makes ribs to die for!
5. Muecci pool cue in college. Made a mint holding that sucker at bar tourneys in Aggieland!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Wedding ring
My first duck gun, Mossburg 500, still have it.
ATV's for my daughter and me.
Shallow sport


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

seattleman1969 said:


> My first SIG Sauer, and each one after


X2

df20:cheers:


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

My Dodge Ram 1500.
My Robalo. 
My Penn Internationals two 30's and a 20/with a custom and a Fenwick.
Getting all the Tackle to open my own buss. :dance:
Blue Buffalo Dog Food.
My home in San Leon.
My HP laptop.
My Cannon Printer for $19.00 dollars Brand new from the store....it is a bad *** printer. There are to many thing's to list. :biggrin:


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

corrosion x, red can .


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

Hunting and Fishing License!!!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Caroni 7 1/2 ft finish mower off Ebay for $310.
Service Rhino 8 ft shredder off Ebay for $560.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Read*

The Bible


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

$10 I spent on Dave Ramsey's TOTAL MONEY MAKOEVER book... Changed our life forever!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Dave


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Texxan1 said:


> $10 I spent on Dave Ramsey's TOTAL MONEY MAKOEVER book... Changed our life forever!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Dave


Huge Ramsey Fan! My wife and I are graduates of the FPU and are working the baby steps!

I know mine would have to be the wedding ring.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Home in Colorado
'99 Toyota Landcruiser (barely broken in now)
Maverick HPX-T poling skiff
Any vacation ever with kids


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

Texans tickets! We have a great time every year tailgating with friends and enjoying the games. Going to be awesome when they get to where they are competing for a title!


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lasik, best money you will ever spend on yourself... $3k for the surgery, waking up without contacts, priceless....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

The 30 Pack of Keystone Light on the way home today after a whipping at work this week. 

Answer may be the same anytime you post this topic.

Just sayin'


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Membership to towboat us. Used it twice in the last 6 months!


----------



## Bilge Bait (Apr 13, 2010)

prophylactics


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> The 30 Pack of Keystone Light on the way home today after a whipping at work this week.
> 
> Answer may be the same anytime you post this topic.
> 
> Just sayin'


and my name is keith stone


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Rockport - 1978*

100 lbs. Colossal shrimp right off the boat - $1.00 per lb.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

The best 2 deals I bought just this summer. I bought a tackle box off craigslist for $50 dollars that had over a $1000.00 in lures and tackle. Kept tackle box and $450 lures and sold the rest for $275. Bought a side by refrigerator full of tackle for $100 keep two brand new but 30 year old Penn still in boxes 4/0 special and a 6/0, cast net , 50lb of offshore weights a bunch of leaders and leader material. Sold every thing else for $500. Used the money to buy more rod and reels


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

rusty2009 said:


> The best 2 deals I bought just this summer. I bought a tackle box off craigslist for $50 dollars that had over a $1000.00 in lures and tackle. Kept tackle box and $450 lures and sold the rest for $275. Bought a side by refrigerator full of tackle for $100 keep two brand new but 30 year old Penn still in boxes 4/0 special and a 6/0, cast net , 50lb of offshore weights a bunch of leaders and leader material. Sold every thing else for $500. Used the money to buy more rod and reels


Those are some nice finds! :dance:


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

The divorce and new Rav-4 in 2008 were my best two purchases in a long while! Recently, my Hobie Outback kayak with peddle-power from the GRB fishing expo this spring.


----------



## capt.wronghand (Feb 10, 2005)

*hands down*

FLOOD INSURANCE, SAVED MY *** AFTER HURRICANE IKE:texasflag


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Vasectomy best $750 I ever spent.*


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

The 25 bags of 18lb Kingsford @ $0.54 out the door per bag!


----------



## davidle (Jul 19, 2010)

My Engel cooler! It keeps ice the longest. I went out to the Bahamas and my ice lasted the whole weeend! I could not believe it!


----------



## Mike East (Jul 31, 2006)

Agreed, Vasectomy was a pretty good buy. 

Seriously for fishing, 
Shimano Curado and Calcutta Reels ( Truly the biggest positive impact due to incredible performance and long term reliability)
Suffix Fishing Line (#3)
Bone Colored She Dog with Chrome sides and an Orange Chin (#2)
Live bait oxygen system (#6)
Louisiana Fishing License (#4)
Glow White Berkley Gulp Shrimp (#5)
A Yamaha F150 4 stroke

Non Fishing
My Toyota Tundra by far the best truck I have ever owned, and I have had em all. 
My MacBook Pro Laptop, goodbye PC forever. 
My ESV Version of the Holy Bible
The book "Respectable Sins"
My specialized Running Shoes to stop my shin splints
My Great Dane Riese


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Evotek bow!


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

1998 Toyota Tacoma.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I think my best ever was my first boat and I used it hard. It was an aluminum hull Flats Cat with a 75 hp Suzuki. Boat and motor was 4 yrs old and I paid $7000 total. Had it 4 yrs and sold it for $7500. I wish I still had it.


----------



## Pescador Viejo Loco (May 21, 2004)

*Humana Gold Plus medicare coverage*

When I turned 65 I made the excellent choice to have Humana manage my medicare.
Medicare pays Humana to do it.
my out of pocket costs:
Double knee replacement surgery, 4 days in hospital $65
5 weeks in home rehab Free
Tripple By-Pass heart surgery, 4 days in hospital $65
In home rehab for heart Free
surgery, repair sternum that did not heal properly after heart surgery $65
Catarac surgery $40 I paid the first one $2,800
I get new prescription glasses every year $25
Humana pays for my membership in an excellent health club.
Life is good!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I should have added my Fender Strat and Blues, Jr amp. More fun per buck than most things!


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

Just got a 2007 Polaris 500 sportsman ..cammo,front and rear racks and pipe bumpers, aluminum ramps, 2500lb winch, with only 33 hrs..showroom condition..all for $3500! Title in hand. Sweet deal!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Probably my home PC. I have used it for more things than I can count. I have my current job through using it, and I do all of my banking and many other things with it, plus it keeps me in touch with you fine folks.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Lasik eye surgey and every firearm that I own......I mean used to own...LOL..


----------



## rjs68 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have to agree with Capt. Scott, Lasik procedure is by far my best purchase, as well...


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

rjs68 said:


> I have to agree with Capt. Scott, Lasik procedure is by far my best purchase, as well...


i could not agree more. it's been 10 yrs and i love it.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Kenner 18 
Health Insurance


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

i would say my wifes lasik , we found a coupon in sundays paper years ago , it cost us around $800 total for both eyes , no telling how much money she has saved on contacts and glasses and visits to the eye doctor .


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

My husband's wedding band. He is my catch of a lifetime!!!!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

that was easy


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

Costa Del Mar 580's gift from my dad didn't think they were worth the extra cash but man was I wrong there amazing and bullet proof.


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

1) 1982 Rolex Submariner for $900. Oldest son now wears it as his gift for passing the state bar.
2) 1949 Winchester Model 12 "Waterfowl" 3" Mag w/Simmons vent rib. Found in an estate sale in Kansas. Widow was asking $75 for it and I told her she was making a mistake. Told me $150 and she got agitated so I gave her $200. About 90% NRA.
3) Ruger No. 1 that is 1 of 28 engraved in a "B" etching done in the factory. Came with a letter signed by Bill Ruger himself. Person that I bought if from didn't know what they had - $275.
4) My wife - I met her when I rear ended her car while a friend and I were going to a strip club - still paying for the wreck after 39+ years.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

1997 Toyota T-100, had 6 miles on it, now has 278,000 and still going strong
Rodney Ammons signature Crocodile boots, bought at a garage sale for $20.00, sold on ebay for $900.00
2nd Marriage Liscense


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

'82 CJ7 in good condition
My wife's nursing school. <- This purchase has pays back year after year.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Mace*

$12 can of mace!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Hospital bill for my son's deilvery.....they let me take him home without instructions.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

case of beer


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

1. Lasik Eye surgery

2. Wedding ring (ups and downs but for the most part..it's been the best)

3. have not found the right truck yet, I have had 9 or 10 in the last 9 or 10 years. I think my next will be a diesel which I have not owned yet 4x4 of course. 

4. All my guns!!!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

1) Wife's wedding ring
2) My motorcycle
3) Our boat
4) Soon to be purchased - some surgery from Dr. Richard Chop in Austin; This may just move up to #1 AFTER I heal!

swifty


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*Back in 1981 I bought a 19 year old 17' Boston Whaler. *

*Now she's 48 years old and approaching her golden anniversary!*


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

swifty said:


> 1) Wife's wedding ring
> 2) My motorcycle
> 3) Our boat
> 4) Soon to be purchased - some surgery from Dr. Richard Chop in Austin; This may just move up to #1 AFTER I heal!
> ...


LOL:spineyes:


----------

